
Ask HN: Best web based Gantt Chart tool? - cmalpeli
Looking for a dead simple online Gantt tool that allows me to collaborate with others.<p>Services I've looked at:
Tom's Planner
Wrike
Ext-Scheduler<p>Anyone have experience with these or any others?
======
makecheck
Look at Trac (trac.edgewall.org) and its plugins (trac-hacks.org).

------
mankz
Might be biased as I wrote one of those, but feel free to email me with
questions or suggestions for improvements :)

/mats(at)ext-scheduler.com

------
revorad
<http://gantto.com>

